# Lemon Verbena to induce labour?



## mamakims (Jul 24, 2008)

Cross postedon ddc.

Has anyone had experience with lemon verbena to induce labour? My m/w today suggested that she could give me a mixture of the stuff at my next appt to avoid a medical induction. Our conversation was interrupted before I could ask her more about it and google comes up with nothing...


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

I used it with my second birth. i tried it first with castor oil at 41 + weeks or so..which didn't do anything but clean me out. then a week or so later i tried it again and it sent me right into labor (fast and furious 4 hours later i had a baby in my arms). my midwife swears by it for naturally inducing labor. its worth a try!

ETA: the reason it works so well is that it is a strong uterine stimulant. midwives in Europe supposedly use it much more frequently (im in Canada)

if you feel good, let that baby stay in longer. i felt totally safe when my girls went over 41 weeks ( i have had 2 of them do this) and it was only when we were over 42 weeks that my midwife really wanted me to have my babies..she said it was okay to go longer, but i was getting impatient by then.


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

For this purpose, what form and dosage is it taken in?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

when i took it, it was in oil form, and i put .3-5 drops`( i think) into a smoothie..but please dont quote me. i could find the dosage from my midwife if needed.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Moved to Birth and Beyond.

Quote:

The opinions offered at Mothering.com and MotheringDotCommunity are for informational purposes only and are not intended to be a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always seek the advice of a qualified healthcare provider with any questions you may have regarding a medical condition. Never disregard professional medical advice or delay in seeking care because of something you have read here. Discussion should focus on requests for information, personal experience a nd support rather than requests for a diagnosis, prognosis or personalized treatment plan that could be construed as medical advice.


----------

